# getting a cat tomorrow



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am getting my first cat tomorrow. I am going to our local humane society to see which one adopts me. I haven't been owned by a cat since I was in kindergarten (over 30 years ago, gah I feel old). Anyway I have food, toys, a carrier, litter and tray, a bed , nail clippers, a brush , treats scratching posts, etc. Basically I spent the last month prepping for my new lil one. So does anyone have some semi last minute advice?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations on your decision to adopt! There is no shortage of deserving furbabies. Don't forget rolls of paper towels for the inevitable accidents and vet appointment scheduled!! Are you considering a kitten or a cat?? Keep in touch, I'd love to hear progress reports. We can help with any questions or issues that crop up!


----------



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Paper towels...oooh good idea. 
I am thinking a cat around 1 year or older would be best for me. I work so I would be unable to give a kitten the supervision it would require. My mother lives with me but she is older and a rambunctious little one would probably be a bit too much for her when I am not here.


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Good luck and definitely a vet appointment for a check up for as soon as you get him or her . And do some research on what kind of food you will be feeding . And as far as treats and food look at the ingridients carefully 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations. I love when adopters come into the shelter to "find a cat who adopts them." I believe that's a tried and true method of making a cat-match. 

But remember, just because one doesn't run to greet you and hop in your lap doesn't mean he's not trying to adopt you. Sometimes the little shy guy in the corner who is looking at you with big eyes is adopting you in his own way.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww good luck! I can't wait to see the new kitty's pic! 

I for one, ended up with totally different kitties from what I liked, looking at pics online. There was one I really liked but didn't end up getting...I wonder what it would have been like to have her.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

hurray! good luck! and congrats! so glad you'll be rejoining the ranks of cat slaves here. ha ha!

i second the recommendation on getting a vet check up asap and looking into pet insurance while she's healthy! i learned the hard way on that one. if i had done it sooner myself, i probably coulda saved myself up to $5000. no kidding.

and i would be ready to also go out and purchase other food once you get her home and resting. sometimes kitties do better if you don't give them completely different food right away. might be better to transition her slowly from what the humane society was feeding her to whatever you end up feeding her. might save yourself the problems of diarrhea or constipation by doing this.

don't forget a nice fresh bowl of water, too, or a water fountain. have fun!


----------



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

*Introducing Miss Sadie*


















I am a new cat mommy.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, Miss Sadie is stunning. How long have you had her? She looks quite comfortable in her pictures.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Good luck with your new kittie.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations! She's a beauty!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Sadie is stunning!! 

Myita


----------



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Leazie said:


> Wow, Miss Sadie is stunning. How long have you had her? She looks quite comfortable in her pictures.


Thanks I literally just got her today at 2:30pm from my local shelter. I saw her across a crowded room and it was love at first sight, for me anyway lol. I brought her home and opened the carrier and out she came. She explored for a while and wanted to play. She hasn't eaten much but she's had a big day and I might have over done the treats a little. (I know, I know I shouldn't have). She has now found herself a quite spot and is snoozing and purring. My place is very small so I couldn't really set up a separate quiet room, but fingers crossed she seems pretty happy so far.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww. So exciting! Good luck picking one out.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Beauty! glad she is adapting so well, and good that you got one you fell in love with at 1st sight.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful girl! Congratulations!!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful! I love the coloring and black face. How old is she?


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats on your new furbaby. She's beautiful and seems to have made herself right at home. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I love her coloring!


----------



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Congratulations. I love when adopters come into the shelter to "find a cat who adopts them." I believe that's a tried and true method of making a cat-match.
> 
> But remember, just because one doesn't run to greet you and hop in your lap doesn't mean he's not trying to adopt you. Sometimes the little shy guy in the corner who is looking at you with big eyes is adopting you in his own way.


That is kinda exactly what happened lol. I looked across the room and there was this little calico girl watching me. I went over to say hi and she didn't stop kissing me. It was love at first sight, Atleast it was for me. LOL I seem to have acquired a cat shaped shadow. Right now she is asleep at my feet.








This pic was taken shortly after we got home and played a bit. She's got me wrapped around her paw already.


----------



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Congrats! She is beautiful! I love the coloring and black face. How old is she?


They said she was around a year


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good job adopting each other. Sounds like she knew she was home when she stepped out of the carrier. The beginning of a wonderful friendship.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish you many, many happy years together. She looks quite sweet and I know mom and you will be happy with your choice!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She is beautiful!!! I just love how you picked each other. 

Ok, don't get mad at me for starting the food topic, some will roll their eyes, but seeing so many cats die of kidney failure and have other cats, family members included, go through bladder stones, uti's, and all of that stuff, I just have to say my bit, you can ignore me if you feel like it, but I'm guessing since you have not owned a cat in 30 years, things have changed. And you may be likely to just go with whatever the vet says, and in my opinion, and many others, vets don't learn much about animal nutrition in vet school.....and that is from the mouth of my own holistic vet who does know about nutrition. If at all possible, and if you want to avoid lots of problems down the road, feed your cat wet/canned food. An all dry food diet is not ideal for them, and no matter how many vets tell you that it is "better for their teeth", it is not so. It is a myth. My own 10 year old cat who eats canned food has teeth way better than the cats on all dry diet that my vet sees daily. Canned food is 78% water, vs dry which is next to nothing. Cats are not big water drinkers, and when the eat only dry, they do not get enough water. Even a lower quality canned food is better than a high quality dry food. My daughter, who is in college, buys Newman's Own Organic, which she finds in her local grocery store....I'm not sure where you are if they have that, but it is not that expensive. We add some water to our canned food, make it a little soupy, that way they are getting even more water, so I know they are getting enough. My cats actually rarely drink water, the kitten plays in his water, but I rarely see them drinking from their water bowls, but I know they are getting plenty of water, because they pee like crazy. I used to feed my cats all dry, my first cat ate Science Diet from the vet, they get HUGE profits on you buying that junk, and I don't care what any vet tells you, it is JUNK, all by products and corn, always on the recall list when there are pet food recalls, it is awful. Most cat people are in the mindset that they should just leave a bowl of dry out at all times for them to eat at their convenience, and this will just lead to obesity, and possibly kidney issues down the road. Many cats never have any problems and live a long healthy life, but many don't and have all sorts of problems from all dry. My own male cat almost died from urinary blockage and several thousand dollars later, and a trip to a holistic vet, I learned how bad an all dry diet was for cats. You will see it time and time again on these boards, people coming here trying to find out what to do with their cats with bladder issues, and they will say "but they won't eat canned". If the cat is already on kibble, it may not take to the canned readily, but it can be done with some help. I would do what others have said, and transition her slowly, whatever food you end up putting her on, because cats can have sensitive tummies and they are usually stressed when you first get them, so it will take a week or two to get everything working just right, or longer if they are sensitive to certain foods. 

Im sorry, and I will get off my soap box, I just feel like you have a new kitty, it's a clean slate, why not make the best start for her, and it will be better for you down the road when she is healthy. She is a BEAUTIFUL cat! I can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

She is very pretty. One year old is a great age. They are still playful and do funny things. 

I'm glad you were able to give her a home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, congratulations on your new baby! She's beautiful, and it seems like she got comfortable right off the bat.


----------



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> Ok, don't get mad at me for starting the food topic,


I don't mind at all in fact I appreciate any and all advice. I had actually done some research (ok a lot of research. I am a little OCD with stuff) before I got her so I had made the decision to switch her to wet food before I even met her lol. I am in the process of transitioning her now and so far she seems to love the canned stuff. I live in Canada and I haven't seen Newman's Own locally here. The lady at the Humane Society actually made the same suggestion as well.
As for Sadie she is adjusting well. I did notice that her legs sometimes tremble as she is falling asleep, not all the time but enough that I noticed.A couple of vetern cat owners said that it could be nerves or her muscles relaxing, the trembles disappear when she falls into a deep sleep. Her co-ordination is good, she is alert and eating more she doesn't seem to have any discomfort when I pick her up so everything else seems ok. I am keeping an eye on it though and I am going to make an appointment at the vet for her probably this weekend to get checked over and put my mind at ease.


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations - you were picked by a beautiful Kitty.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

hurray! congrats to you both and here's to many many years of happiness together! that is so wonderful that you saw each other from across the room. it was meant to be!!!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's gorgeous and if you just got her - she sure looks comfy already -not hiding - very good sign!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! She is beautiful! Congratulations on your furbaby. She looks so comfortable in her new home.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

She's just beautiful. Congrats to you both, sounds and looks like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

She's a lovely cat - and she seems to ahve settled brilliantly!


----------



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

We had a bit of an upset today. The vacuum scared her sooooooo badly she had an accident on the living room carpet. She was okay when I did the bedrooms and the hall but when I started to do the living room where she was bird watching she crouched and backed away. LOL I was on the other side of the room but I guess that was still too close for her. As soon as I saw her crouched I shut it off and went over to her. She started talking to me and looked so scared and ashamed. I swear she was saying "I scared. I peed. Sorry." I picked her up and set her in her litter box and then I grabbed the paper towels and started cleaning. LOL later this evening she made a big fuss about using her box even meowing for me and coming to get me so I could see that she used it.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! What a good girl. Be sure you get all that smell out of the carpet or she may inadvertently return there in the future. Pick up some rug cleaner with enzyme cleaner for pet stains. There are lots of them on the market or you can buy it at a pet store. It's good to have it on hand for the occasional accident. Poor baby! The monster really must have scared her!

4 of my cats will totally leave the room if they even see me drag the corded monster out! Lacey will yawn and just walk around it like it's in her way and a minor annoyance. I have even wondered several times if she is deaf.


----------



## missgeekgirl (Apr 5, 2013)

I picked up a bottle as soon as I decided I was going to get a cat. It wasn't the first thing I bought but close to it. I am a little OCD. I blotted
up the accident and have sprayed the area liberally twice. I let it dry then used some hot soapy (citrus scented) water on the spot and sprayed it again with the enzyme cleaner.


----------

